

Henry Blodget's plan to save Yahoo - par
http://www.businessinsider.com/our-offer-for-yahoo-2011-9
Not sure if serious...
======
eneve
This probably wouldn't be a bad deal for Yahoo! I'm mean could it really get
any worse for them?

